# Moss Cave?



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Vardaman likes his dark hiding spots. I found this and think it would be perfect! I'd like to cover it in moss. What moss do you suggest? Java moss?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+21383&pcatid=21383

I'll just be getting the small square one. Var is in a 3 gallon tank.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Also, if you guys guy your plants online where do you buy from?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a cute idea!! Just make sure that the hole is large enough for him to fit through! I know some cichlids can be small. 
I bought most of mine locally. Some people here can share USA sites. But I bought marimo moss off ebay from "AquaticMagic".


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you! Hmmm...even if the hole is a little on the small side I'm sure Vardaman would just love it even more. He likes to squeeze himself into impossible situations.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried in vain years ago to get my sister's betta out of a hole cut into a flower pot.  Just be careful, you want the hole to be big enough for your thumb to go through


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd check your local classifieds and craigslist for some java moss. I got some thrown in for free with other plants I bought from someone on craigslist, but it's usually dirt cheap cause it grows like a weed in the right conditions!


----------



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

Plantedaquariumscentral is a great on-line site for buying plants. But warning if you have only one small tank, they often send extra plants at no charge!


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

amozahn said:


> Plantedaquariumscentral is a great on-line site for buying plants. But warning if you have only one small tank, they often send extra plants at no charge!


Thanks! I can never seem to find moss locally.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I got some christmas moss from there and will totally order from them again and I love the moss cave idea. pics are a must when you get it going


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of rolling some plastic mesh into a cylinder, and planting moss through it. The moss should grow through the mesh and completely hide it after a while. I might suction cup it to the tank side to keep it off the ground, to make it less likely that my shrimp will hide in it and become a snack.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> I'm thinking of rolling some plastic mesh into a cylinder, and planting moss through it. The moss should grow through the mesh and completely hide it after a while. I might suction cup it to the tank side to keep it off the ground, to make it less likely that my shrimp will hide in it and become a snack.


I think that's what I am going to do with Algernon's tree. He's getting a driftwood/moss tree.


----------

